# Farhenheit 9/11... La palme d'or!!!



## Antiphon (22 Mai 2004)

Farhenheit 9/11, de Michael Moore, a reçu la Palme d'Or à Cannes, sous la présidence de Quentin Tarantino&#65533; Je ne sais pas si le film est bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, mais c'est gé-nial!!!&#65533;


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

Oui, j'ai vu ça en direct. C'est incroyable! Les distributeurs américains avaient refusés de le diffuser, on voit mal comment ils pourraient l'ignorer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2004)

Ca me ferait bien rire qu'ils sortent un livre tiré du film !

Non, sinon, l'original de Ray Bradbury n'est pas mal non plus. (Mais curieusement, plus on ressort les grandes oeuvres dénonciatrices du totalitarisme, plus nos sociétés s'orientent en plein dedans...)


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2004)

Ouais, excellent... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est quand qu'il sort dans nos contrées ? Je suis impatient de voir ça


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2004)

Bravo, excellent...
L'essence de ce film est dans son excellent livre : Tous aux abris... 
A lire absolument, de vrais questions de fond sont soulevées...









			
				Mactiviste a dit:
			
		

> Ca me ferait bien rire qu'ils sortent un livre tiré du film !


Rigolo ! Ou inculte !...


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

Je sais pas si c'est une si bonne chose que ça que ce film soit nominé à Cannes. Même si je suis d'accord sur le fond des films de M. Moore, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit positif pour la cause du film ou le film lui-même. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ce film reste un film politique dont le but est de nous faire adhérer à ses idées. Il n'est donc pas si éloigné de certains matériels de propagandes voulant nous convaincre de l'idée inverse.

Mis à part ça, je me réjouis d'aller le voir au cinéma. Et en attendant, je vous conseille aussi tous Fahrenheit 451, qui est un excellent livre.


----------



## iMax (22 Mai 2004)

Déja lu... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_A un camp de randonnée à peau de phoque, durant deux longues journées à rien faire pour cause de tempête... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2004)

Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais pour qu'un documentaire ait une palme d'or, il faut réellement qu'il ait des qualités autres que des fonctions de simple message politique... On verra.


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

Je l'espère


----------



## baax (22 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Même si je suis d'accord sur le fond des films de M. Moore, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit positif pour la cause du film ou le film lui-même. Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que ce film reste un film politique dont le but est de nous faire adhérer à ses idées. Il n'est donc pas si éloigné de certains matériels de propagandes voulant nous convaincre de l'idée inverse.



Que l'on souhaite que ce soit positif pour le film est une chose, que ce soit positif pour sa cause en est une autre. J'imagine que cette palme est aussi une décision politique dans le contexte actuel de tensions (euphémisme) internationales et du moment politique que traversent les États-Unis.
Néanmoins, je ne vois pas où tu veux en venir en rapprochant ce film de "certains matériels de propagandes".


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si c'est une si bonne chose que ça que ce film soit nominé à Cannes.


Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le président du jury fait partie de la gauche démocrate us...
Des gens qui sont bâillonnés chez eux...
C'est un message d'espoir à destination des nations qui désespèrent de la dictature de l'administration extrémiste républicaine...
Faut le prendre comme tel !
Les intellectuels us sont extrêmement meurtris de voir leur pays traîné dans la boue pas ces dirigeants tricheurs et menteurs...

ps : Michael Moore n'a pas cherché, lui, des armes de destruction massive imaginaire ! Il s'est contenté de compiler, dans le livre comme dans le film, des documents à la portée de tous sur les liens crapuleux de bush et sa clique avec les soit disant terroristes qu'ils "poursuivent" et leurs buts mercantiles !...
Parce que la nation américaine, ils n'en ont rient à battre !

nb : le film n'a pas été "nominé" ! Il a reçu la Palme d'Or...

Fiche Allociné... 
Article l'Expansion sur la censure de la distribution... 
Vu par Libé... 
Dans uZine.net... 
Etc. chez Google... 

Le site de Michael Moore...


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2004)

Mon dieu que je suis content  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bravo cannes bravo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




je me rappele encore michael donner des chèques aux grosses boites us  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




il me tarde de le voir, réellement


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Des gens qui sont bâillonnés chez eux...


Je dirais plutôt que l'eternel sentiment américain de faire des bonnes choses pour le monde extérieur est très bien exploité par l'administration bush

beaucoup d'américains font confiance a bush car il n'est pas comme dixit "les autres politiciens"

mais les choses changement, doucement mais les choses changent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.festival-cannes.fr/index.php
pour infos


----------



## squarepusher (22 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> nb : le film n'a pas été "nominé" ! Il a reçu la Palme d'Or...


de toute façon le verbe nominer n'existe pas en tout cas en français !!!!


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

Vous avez tous les 2 (baax et golf) raisons. Je suis tout aussi heureux que vous de voir que ce film ait pu recevoir la palme d'or. Mais je reste encore reservé. J'aimerais d'abord voir la réaction américaine. Ce genre de prix n'est pas du genre à améliorer les relations tendues que l'extrême droite américaine actuellement au pouvoir, tente de maintenir avec la France. Et puis, quoiqu'en dise M. Moore, le film n'est pas encore sorti aux USA... alors attendons de voir.


----------



## WebOliver (22 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez tous les 2 (baax et golf) raisons. Je suis tout aussi heureux que vous de voir que ce film ait pu recevoir la palme d'or. Mais je reste encore reservé. J'aimerais d'abord voir la réaction américaine. Ce genre de prix n'est pas du genre à améliorer les relations tendues que l'extrême droite américaine actuellement au pouvoir, tente de maintenir avec la France. Et puis, quoiqu'en dise M. Moore, le film n'est pas encore sorti aux USA... alors attendons de voir.



Si le film ne sortait finalement pas aux Etats-Unis, je pense que ça lui donnerait encore plus de crédit... ailleurs.


----------



## Balooners (22 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon le verbe nominer n'existe pas en tout cas en français !!!!



En tout cas, il se conjugue sur  Le conjugueur.com


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2004)

squarepusher a dit:
			
		

> de toute façon le verbe nominer n'existe pas en tout cas en français !!!!


Complètement faux, il a été introduit il y a quelques années...
 <blockquote><font class="small"> Sic:</font><hr />nominer [v.] : Sélectionner.  

[/QUOTE] 
Faut suivre... Allez, vas acheter un dico de l'année...


----------



## molgow (22 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Si le film ne sortait finalement pas aux Etats-Unis, je pense que ça lui donnerait encore plus de crédit... ailleurs.



Oui, mais "ailleurs", on est déjà au courant que l'équipe de Bush n'a qu'une vision mercantile et pétrolière du monde.

Le peuple américain vit sur une île déserte et ils ne sont pas au courant. Si le film n'est pas diffusé là-bas, ça ne changera pas leur ignorance.


----------



## golf (22 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je dirais plutôt que l'eternel sentiment américain de faire des bonnes choses pour le monde extérieur est très bien exploité par l'administration bush
> beaucoup d'américains font confiance a bush car il n'est pas comme dixit "les autres politiciens"
> mais les choses changement, doucement mais les choses changent
> 
> ...


Non, tu sais très bien la désinformation qui a eu lieu...
Tous les Networks sont entre les mains des copains des dictats...
Chaque fois qu'un intellectuel s'exprimait il était lynché en direct !!! Les plus hargneux étaient ceux du groupe Fox !
Propriété du nazillon australien ! Le pb, c'est que la Fox, c'est 60% de l'info TV us !!!
La presse us ! Elle n'est lu que par moins de 10 % des américains !!!


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2004)

Ce que j'écris c'est issu des discussions avec pas mal de copains américains avec qui je bosse maintenant depuis 10 ans sur tous les continents, alors ces gens là ne représentent pas la majorité des américains, mais c'est une bonne fenêtre sur ce monde à part que sont les us.

J'ai beaucoup et je continue beaucoup à apprendre

Encore maintenant beaucoup de gens aux us ne comprennent pas pourquoi les irakiens ne les aiment pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





De la même manière qu'en tant que français je dois toujours me justifier de la position prise par chirac, qui tout préférence mise a part , et l'histoire pourra en témoigner, a eu complètement raison sur les armes de destruction massives, but et excuse de cette guere.

c'est vrai pour les reseaux de tv, mais ce n'est qu'une partie de la problématique américaine et sûrement pas le moteur de la position de tous les américains
ces "network" sont aussi assujetis à la rentabilité, donc à l'audience, et si ils prennent cette position, c'est parceque tout simplement le public le demande

s'il te plaît arrete de dire non et de prendre un ton cassant dans tes réponses aux posteurs , c'est inutile.


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

C'est qui qui va aborder la peine de mort pour que le florilège des préjugés sur l'Amérique soit quasiment complet ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+

P.S. Ce post n'est là que pour adoucir l'ambiance un peu électrique qui règne dans ce fil. Cela va de soi.


----------



## naas (22 Mai 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> P.S. Ce post n'est là que pour adoucir l'ambiance un peu électrique qui règne dans ce fil. Cela va de soi.


Il est ou le fil électrique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









tu veux parler du fil qui alimente la chaise électrique


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Il est ou le fil électrique


On le trouvera quand la lumière sera revenue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pour l'instant on cherche le patron de la compagnie d'électricité locale pour le traîner devant les tribunaux. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## Tiobiloute (22 Mai 2004)

Mais Bush a bien dit que son pays fait des économies d'énergie parce qu'ils n'utilisent plus la chaise électrique

Comme dirait Moby dans une telle discussion : [censuré] YOU GEORGE BUSH


----------



## Bilbo (22 Mai 2004)

Tiobiloute, je t'ai grillé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










À+


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ces "network" sont aussi assujetis à la rentabilité, donc à l'audience, et si ils prennent cette position, c'est parceque tout simplement le public le demande



Cet argument est à mon avis totalement faux, c'est le même qui consiste à dire que on diffuse "la ferme aux célébrités" ou autres conneries sous prétexte que le public le demande, c'est de la foutaise, c'est la com et le marketing qui créer la demande et non pas l'inverse, c'est comme pour le dealer par rapport au toxico, c'est injuste de dire que le camé demande sa dose, c'est par qu'on lui a vendu qu'il en est devenu client et non pas l'inverse, faut pas se moquer du monde, c'est vrai pour 90 % des trucs les plus vendus au monde. 
Par exemple, nous sommes les 1er concernés, peut-on dire aujourd'hui que si WINDOZ est leader c'est parce que le le public le demande ??? Et bien non et on peut étendre le truc à NIKE, COCA, mac do, H&amp;M, etc...

En tant qu'être humain nous voulons tous voir et nous pouvons tous voir car c'est possible, c'est purement hypocrite de dire ensuite qu'on vend quelque chose parce qu'on nous l'a demandé, la différence entre le malade et les autres c'est le passage à l'acte et si on t'offre le passage à l'acte je considère alors que le responsable est alors le fournisseur et non plus l'acquéreur.
D'accord c'est plus complexe que ça mais c'est comme de vouloir culpabiliser le fumer sans culpabiliser la SEITA (je sais plus le nouvveau nom clean) et l'état.


Sinon en dehors de tous débats intellectualistes je trouve très bien que ce film soit nominé, je ne l'ai pas vu donc je ne suis pas catégorique loin de là, mais malgré ses défauts que j'imagine il a le mérite d'avoir un parti pris et d'être entier, ce qui est de plus en plus rare.
Entier donc également parfois grossier et largement critiquable mais peu importe, au moins l'expression est là, sans demi mesure, dans un monde ou la modération et l'aseptisation sont de mise.

Bien sûr ce film doit être manichéen et caricaturale mais comment faire un film sur BUSH qui ne le soit pas dîtes le moi ??? Ce type est tellement énorme que le simple fait de l'évoquer est déjà contestable et caricaturale.


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

Et il y avait déjà eu ce débat auparavant concernant M. Moore, sur le fait qu'il faisait de la propagande, que son point de vue était caricatural, grossier et qu'il critiquait ce que lui même était en fait en train de faire... et alors ? 
Qui aurait la prétention de délivrer un message parfait, un film qui serait en plus alors taxé d'élitiste et qui ne serait diffusé qu'à des spectateurs déjà convaincu car informé des propos tenus dans les films de Mooore...
Non il tape dans le populo, sans pour autant être pupuliste, il tape là où ça fait mal, son film convainc même ceux qui n'en n'avaient rien à foutre et forcément là ça déplait... et bien moi je dis tant mieux car dans le cas de ce dernier film, comment pourrait-on avoir pire que Bush ? Après tout comment ne pas faire dans le vulgaire quand on veut se débarrasser du furoncle ?


----------



## WebOliver (23 Mai 2004)

Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça, mais quelqu'un disait que Michael Moore, servait à quelque part, sans le savoir lui-même, la cause de Bush avec ces films. Peut-être, en tout cas la réaction de la maison blanche va un peu dans ce sens.

*Palme: la preuve que les USA sont «un pays libre» (Maison Blanche)*_
CRAWFORD - La Palme d'or décernée au Festival de Cannes au documentaire anti-Bush du cinéaste américain Michael Moore démontre que les Etats-Unis sont «un pays libre», a estimé samedi la Maison Blanche. «Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'il veut» dans ce pays.
«C'est un pays libre. C'est pour cela que l'Amérique est un grand pays: chacun à le droit de dire ce qu'il veut», a déclaré depuis Crawford, où le président George W. Bush passe son week-end, une porte-parole de la Maison Blanche. «Nous n'allons pas commenter davantage», a-t-elle ajouté._

On peut même se demander si ce film aurait pu avoir comme personnage principal un autre président de n'importe quel autre pays du monde.


----------



## baax (23 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> J*Palme: la preuve que les USA sont «un pays libre» (Maison Blanche)*_
> CRAWFORD - La Palme d'or décernée au Festival de Cannes au documentaire anti-Bush du cinéaste américain Michael Moore démontre que les Etats-Unis sont «un pays libre», a estimé samedi la Maison Blanche. «Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'il veut» dans ce pays.
> «C'est un pays libre. C'est pour cela que l'Amérique est un grand pays: chacun à le droit de dire ce qu'il veut», a déclaré depuis Crawford, où le président George W. Bush passe son week-end, une porte-parole de la Maison Blanche. «Nous n'allons pas commenter davantage», a-t-elle ajouté._



Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'i veut et Disney a le droit de refuser de distribuer et diffuser ce dont il ne veut pas ! Faut pas oublier que quand Disney a annoncer qu'il ne distribuerait pas le film, on n'a pas entendu une porte-parole de la Maison-Blanche défendre la liberté d'espression.

Ici


----------



## squarepusher (23 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Faut suivre... Allez, vas acheter un dico de l'année...


 bon ok, ce mot existe !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais il est vraiment trop moche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De toutes façons je suis pas le seul à dire des conneries ici


----------



## alèm (23 Mai 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'i veut et Disney a le droit de refuser de distribuer et diffuser ce dont il ne veut pas ! Faut pas oublier que quand Disney a annoncer qu'il ne distribuerait pas le film, on n'a pas entendu une porte-parole de la Maison-Blanche défendre la liberté d'espression.
> 
> Ici








_en passant, you've got mail !_


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'i veut et Disney a le droit de refuser de distribuer et diffuser ce dont il ne veut pas ! Faut pas oublier que quand Disney a annoncer qu'il ne distribuerait pas le film, on n'a pas entendu une porte-parole de la Maison-Blanche défendre la liberté d'espression.
> 
> Ici



Très bon rappel


----------



## nato kino (23 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça, mais quelqu'un disait que Michael Moore, servait à quelque part, sans le savoir lui-même, la cause de Bush avec ces films. Peut-être, en tout cas la réaction de la maison blanche va un peu dans ce sens.
> 
> *Palme: la preuve que les USA sont «un pays libre» (Maison Blanche)*_
> CRAWFORD - La Palme d'or décernée au Festival de Cannes au documentaire anti-Bush du cinéaste américain Michael Moore démontre que les Etats-Unis sont «un pays libre», a estimé samedi la Maison Blanche. «Chacun a le droit de dire ce qu'il veut» dans ce pays.
> ...



Oui, on peut penser ce qu'on veut, mais se faire entendre, c'est pas tout aussi évident. Faudrait pas oublier le chantage qu'ils avaient fait à Moore lors de la cérémonie de remise des Oscars... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et depuis, ses documentaires ont beaucoup de mal à être diffusés.
Mais bon, c'est pareil en France aussi, les rares à essayer de faire quelque chose de critique sur nos dirigeants ne sont pas mieux diffusés.


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2004)

Il faut savoir qu'aux us le droit à la parole est quelquechose de très important , une  liberté fondamentale.

Et donc la maison blanche en répondant de cette manière ne fait que se retrancher derriere un article de la constitution, rien de plus

bien sûr, cela sent le faux a des kilomètres, mais d'un point de vue américain, c'est dire au peuple, voyez nous respectons les libertés de chacun (sous entendu nous on as rien fait pour le bailloner...)

moila moila

tiens un exemple de ce qu'il existe aux us:
http://whitehouse.org/


----------



## JPTK (23 Mai 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu ça, mais quelqu'un disait que Michael Moore, servait à quelque part, sans le savoir lui-même, la cause de Bush avec ces films. Peut-être, en tout cas la réaction de la maison blanche va un peu dans ce sens.



Quand on critique le front national en France, on nous sert la même soupe, j'ai jamais vu le silence et le renoncement résoudre les problèmes


----------



## alarache62 (23 Mai 2004)

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable:
Miramax est le producteur (ou distributeur ne jouont pas sur les mots) de Kill Bill 1 &amp; 2 réalisés par Mister tarantino qui a décerné la palme d'or à Mister Moor pour son documentaire produit par Miramax.
La boucle est bouclée?!
Avec cette palme, le documentaie est sortie des caves où disney voulait l'y enfermé et le succès et les $ sont proches...

Je croisen la bonne vonloté de Michael Moor mais derrière tous ça n'y aurait il pas également une histoire de $ comme toujours...


En ce qui concerne l'offre et la demande c'est la même chose que pour les journaux gratuits distribués dans les métro: 
les gens les prennent donc il y a des lecteurs donc il y a une demande
or justement si ceux ci n'étaient pas donnés gratuitement, beaucoup ne veulent pas acheter de quotidiens et là on leur met sous le nez les infos que l'on veut dictés par les publicitaire ou du copier- coller de reuters ou AFP sans aucune analyse faite par un journaliste, sans enquète et pendant ce temps là ces journaux sont ramassés dans nos rues par nos employés municipaux et viennent grossir nos poubelles et nos décharges et qui c'est qui paye?? c'est nos impots!!
Halte aux distributions gratuites!!


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable:
> Miramax est le producteur (ou distributeur ne jouont pas sur les mots) de Kill Bill 1 &amp; 2 réalisés par Mister tarantino qui a décerné la palme d'or à Mister Moor pour son documentaire produit par Miramax.
> La boucle est bouclée?!
> Avec cette palme, le documentaie est sortie des caves où disney voulait l'y enfermé et le succès et les $ sont proches...



Je ne crois pas à cette théorie. 
Si elle était vrai, je serais très déçu de Tarantino et de Poelvoorde.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne crois pas à cette théorie.
> Si elle était vrai, je serais très déçu de Tarantino et de Poelvoorde*.



Exact', un gars* qui dit "Mes héros dans la vie? mes poumons, mon foie et mon estomac." ne peut pas comploter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Source: Le Matin


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2004)

alarache62 a dit:
			
		

> Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable:


Bon la faut arrêter la drogue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ou alors il faut s'y remettre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais bon si on partait du principe qu'ils ont aimé le film nanh ?


----------



## velouria (23 Mai 2004)

je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de complot. il ne faut pas oublier qu'il y a un jury également, et que tarantino ne peut pas leur dicter leur vote. 
bref, c'est une bonne nouvelle car avec cette palme, moore est assuré de trouver un distributeur aux states.
mais de toute façon, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, les américains "moyens" n'iront pas voir ce film.
l'annonce de sa palme a été très peu médiatisée aux usa, selon les news que j'ai pu lire sur le net.
y a encore beaucoup beaucoup de chemin !

KEEP THE FAITH


----------



## fwedo (23 Mai 2004)

en meme temps, c'est pas parce que les électeurs sont au courant que leur candidat est malhonnete et voleur qu'ils ne retourneront pas voter pour lui...

bien au contraire qq fois.....(la fameuse prime à la casserole...heu...des exemples ?)


----------



## _m_apman (23 Mai 2004)

fwedo a dit:
			
		

> en meme temps, c'est pas parce que les électeurs sont au courant que leur candidat est malhonnete et voleur qu'ils ne retourneront pas voter pour lui...
> 
> bien au contraire qq fois.....(la fameuse prime à la casserole...heu...des exemples ?)


Effectivement, ça s'est déjà vu... en France.


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça s'est déjà vu... en France.



moi j'aurais dis: ça se voit trop souvent, mais j'ai pas envie de déprimer là


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2004)

Le site de http://www.michaelmoore.com/ est mis à jour,  appreciez la précision sur la nationalité du jury ...


----------



## golf (23 Mai 2004)

"Farhenheit 9/11" : la sortie en salle en France est programmée pour le 7 juillet prochain...


----------



## Gargouille (23 Mai 2004)

velouria a dit:
			
		

> mais de toute façon, il ne faut pas se faire d'illusion, les américains "moyens" n'iront pas voir ce film.



C'est préjuger bien vite des américains. Trop simpliste et quelque peu maladroit.
Michael Moore, ses films, ses livres, son discours sont bel et bien la preuve que les "ricains" ne sont pas tous des guerilleros, maniaques du napalm, du bombing à tout va, ou des mangeurs de bretzel. Bien au contraire. Il y a des gens qui sont comme Michael Moore.

Bien plus qu'un simple débat Républicain Vs Démocrate, le docu de Michael nous montre que les "ricains" savent aussi réfléchir, contrairement à ce que les fromages_qui_puent peuvent présumer un peu trop vite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enfin, je terminerais sur le fait que la palme a tout de même fait l'objet de médiatisaton aux USA. Le point important, comme le souligne Naas concernant la précision apportée sur le site de Michael Moore à propos de la composition du jury, est que cette information a fait l'objet d'une désinformation, pour ne pas dire une propagande (moins importante pourtant sur Foxnews.. or... ) sur un prix frmis par des "frenchies"... comprennez "ceux qui sont plus nos amis".


----------



## naas (23 Mai 2004)

Pour ceux qui désirent approfondir et comprendre la politique us
moore sur cnn
et aussi
http://www.zmag.org/chomsky/index.cfm


----------



## NightWalker (23 Mai 2004)

J'aimerais bien savoir s'il y a des membres MacGé aux US, et s'ils peuvent nous dire comment ce prix a été perçu aussi bien par la presse écrite que audio/visuel là bas ?

Car c'est bien de dire que c'est un pays libre, qu'on peut le critiquer, alors que personne ne veut (ou ne peut ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) le distribuer.


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement, ça s'est déjà vu... en France.



Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche...

Je me demande quelle aurait été la réaction du jury de Cannes pour un documentaire de Michael Moore sur Chirac...


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de prix n'est pas du genre à améliorer les relations tendues que l'extrême droite américaine actuellement au pouvoir, tente de maintenir avec la France....



Ca me fait penser à Pierre et le Loup. On catégorise tout ceux qui n'ont pas la pensée unique dans l'extrème-droite. Un économiste démontrerait scientifiquement que l'immigration a un impact négatif sur l'économie française, on le qualifierait de "nazillon" et on trouverait bien que l'on intente à sa vie...

Pendant ce temps-là, les vrais extrémistes courrent toujours...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2004)

C'est en train de partir en Couhoulinn par ici...


----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> "Farhenheit 9/11" : la sortie en salle en France est programmée pour le 7 juillet prochain...



Bonjour,

   Je doute que ce film puisse sortir à assez grande échelle aux states pour être vu.
Je doute que les distributeurs prennent le risque.
Ce serait dommage.


----------



## cecil (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Ca me fait penser à Pierre et le Loup. On catégorise tout ceux qui n'ont pas la pensée unique dans l'extrème-droite. Un économiste démontrerait scientifiquement que l'immigration a un impact négatif sur l'économie française, on le qualifierait de "nazillon" et on trouverait bien que l'on intente à sa vie...
> 
> Pendant ce temps-là, les vrais extrémistes courrent toujours...



J'ai rien compris. Can you explain please ?


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris. Can you explain please ?



C'est simple, on dit que Bush est de l'extrème droite américaine...

à force de crier "au loup!" comme Pierre, on ne fera plus attention quand la véritable extrème-droite arrivera vraiment au pouvoir aux USA.

Il y a aussi le fait que quand on a une opinion différente des gens "bien-pensant", on est vite catégorisé comme raciste ou faciste, même si on argumente bien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai rien compris.



Pareil



			
				cecil a dit:
			
		

> Can you explain please ?



l'explication on s'en passera, le sujet chavire déjà dans les méandres politiques


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> l'explication on s'en passera, le sujet chavire déjà dans les méandres politiques



Le sujet est politique vu que le choix du jury de Cannes fut politique.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est politique vu que le choix du jury de Cannes fut politique.



Certes mais je faisais allusion à ton explication qui chavire à l'_extrème droite_ si tu vois ce que je veux dire. J'ai bien peur que que la chalouppe ne prenne l'eau.

Donc mesure préventive


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Le sujet est politique vu que le choix du jury de Cannes fut politique.



Entièrement d'accord. Le thread était politique dès son premier message.


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais je faisais allusion à ton explication qui chavire à l'_extrème droite_ si tu vois ce que je veux dire. J'ai bien peur que que la chalouppe ne prenne l'eau.
> 
> Donc mesure préventive



Dis tout de suite que je fais partie du FN  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'ai réagi à un post de moglow qui glissait vers l'autre extrème.


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Dis tout de suite que je fais partie du FN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vous venez d'être frappé par la pensée unique. 
Vous allez directement en prison. 
Vous ne passez pas par la case départ. 
Vous ne recevez pas 20.000 francs.


----------



## Couhoulinn (25 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Vous venez d'être frappé par la pensée unique.
> Vous allez directement en prison.
> Vous ne passez pas par la case départ.
> Vous ne recevez pas 20.000 francs.



arf j'ai même pas 1000 francs pour payer la caution


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

> Tu m'enlèves les mots de la bouche...
> 
> Je me demande quelle aurait été la réaction du jury de Cannes pour un documentaire de Michael Moore sur Chirac...



Bah on aurait applaudi des 2 mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










> Ca me fait penser à Pierre et le Loup. On catégorise tout ceux qui n'ont pas la pensée unique dans l'extrème-droite. Un économiste démontrerait scientifiquement que l'immigration a un impact négatif sur l'économie française, on le qualifierait de "nazillon" et on trouverait bien que l'on intente à sa vie...
> 
> Pendant ce temps-là, les vrais extrémistes courrent toujours...



Ah bon ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je croyais que c'était des gauchistes moi ?


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> arf j'ai même pas 1000 francs pour payer la caution



Bon, en bon capitaliste, je te prête tes 1.000 francs à 10.000 francs d'intérêt, remboursables en 1 mois. 
Ah oui et bien sûr tu es imposé sur le tout à 70%, faut bien payer les intermittents qui ont défilé avec Michael Moore à Cannes (ou était-ce le contraire, je ne me souviens plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Si avec tout ça tu ne vas pas grossir les rangs des gauchos galopins, c'est à n'y rien comprendre


----------



## woulf (25 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> > Ca me fait penser à Pierre et le Loup. On catégorise tout ceux qui n'ont pas la pensée unique dans l'extrème-droite. Un économiste démontrerait scientifiquement que l'immigration a un impact négatif sur l'économie française, on le qualifierait de "nazillon" et on trouverait bien que l'on intente à sa vie...
> >
> > Pendant ce temps-là, les vrais extrémistes courrent toujours...
> 
> ...



J't'explique Patrice: Pierre est un gentil petit révolutionnaire, alors que le loup est un vilain fasciste, y'a qu'à voir la longueur de ses dents et la bave qui sort de sa grande gueule de vilain pas beau, c'est pourtant simple d'être manichéen, non ????


----------



## baax (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Un économiste démontrerait scientifiquement ...



Y'a quelque chose qui cloche la dedans, non ?


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> J't'explique Patrice: Pierre est un gentil petit révolutionnaire, alors que le loup est un vilain fasciste, y'a qu'à voir la longueur de ses dents et la bave qui sort de sa grande gueule de vilain pas beau, c'est pourtant simple d'être manichéen, non ????



Ouai les loups c'est mal !


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelque chose qui cloche la dedans, non ?


Salut Baax ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non rien ne cloche là-dedans, à mon arrivée en première année de Sciences Eco (hé oui j'ai fais 3 années de Sciences Eco avant de comprendre que ce n'était pas mon truc et que j'étais fait pour le stylisme, mais c'est une autre histoire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
Mon premier jour en fac d'Eco, les profs nous ont dit :
 "Les élèves n'ayant pas fait de baccalauréat scientifique vous pouvez quitter l'amphi, vous ne pourrez pas suivre, ceux qui font fait un Bac B, section économie, aller vous inscrire dans un autre discipline. Les Bacs C vous êtes les bienvenus, les Bacs D vous êtes tolérés" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne vous raconte pas le froid dans l'amphi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En effet le programme était (statistique, probabilité, mathématiques). Voilà comment on règle nos sociétés aujourd'hui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour en revenir au sujet, cela ne vous dérange pas que le Festival International du *Film* de Cannes récompense un documentaire/émission de TV, au détriment de réalisateurs de cinéma comme Olivier Assayas ou le grand Wong Kar Wai ? De plus la qualité du documentaire laisse apparemment à désirer. Les premières critiques le trouvent larmoyant et sentimentaliste, la critique de la guerre (seconde partie du documentaire) pas très poussée et sans analyse.

Je ne remet pas en cause le travail formidable de M. Moore, qui est nécessaire pour le peuple américain, à mon sens, mais quelque chose me chiffone.

On sait que Tarantino travaille pour Miramax, qui est elle même propriété de Disney ; je n'ai pas pu m'empêcher de penser que Tarantino en choisissant Farenheit 9/11 allait ainsi faire pression sur Disney pour que ceux-ci distribuent le film aux Etats-Unis. Se servir de Cannes comme tremplin en fait.


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2004)

Ça fait quelques années qu'on ne parle plus vraiment cinéma à Cannes mais gros sous et contrats donc rien de bien étonnant.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Y'a quelque chose qui cloche la dedans, non ?



et dire que je l'avais raté celle-là


----------



## Foguenne (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut Baax !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta réaction est également typique des mecs qui bossent dans l'économie, le commerce, ...
Il faut trouver une explication économique à toute choses.
Qu'un groupe de personnes, le jury en l'occurrence, choisisse un film simplement parce que c'est celui qui leur à le plus plu est-ce vraiment inconcevable ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu as peut-être raison mais je préfère resté un peu naïf et croire qu'ils ont choisi ce film parce qu'ils le considéraient comme le meilleur.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Salut Baax !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ca m'rappelle quelque chose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet, cela ne vous dérange pas que le Festival International du *Film* de Cannes récompense un documentaire/émission de TV



Pas plus qu'en 1956


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Entièrement d'accord. Le thread était politique dès son premier message.



C'est bien d'suivre


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait quelques années qu'on ne parle plus vraiment cinéma à Cannes mais gros sous et contrats donc rien de bien étonnant.


Certes, le Festival est aussi et surtout un lieu on l'on fait des affaires, ce qui est normal. Faut bien qu'ils bossent ces gens-là 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Mais l'autre festival, celui que l'on voit doit-il se transformer en tribune politique ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Dis tout de suite que je fais partie du FN



Tu n'as pas compris, relis


----------



## nato kino (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> . Mais l'autre festival, celui que l'on voit doit-il se transformer en tribune politique ?



Ce ne serait pas la première fois. Et de mémoire, il n'y a pas beaucoup eu de palmes qui ne fassent parler d'elles.


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait quelques années qu'on ne parle plus vraiment cinéma à Cannes mais gros sous et contrats donc rien de bien étonnant.



Hum ça c'est ce que nous montre les grands médias, il n'empêche que le ciné est toujours très présent là-bas, des grands films, des ptits, des décalés, mais c'est pas de ceux là qu'on parle, on préfère commenter la montée des marches, le truc le plus con du monde après les courses de F1 ! ( Salut Yoko 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 )

D'ailleurs regarder les palmes d'or depuis les débuts du festival, c'était souvent de vrais films je crois, bon y avait aussi le seigneur des anneaux c'est vrai, non pas qu'il soit mauvais mais bon... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis quand même d'accord avec toi malgré tout, mais je voulais juste dire que le cinéma est toujours présent là-bas, en nombre en plus, mais un seigneur des anneaux suffit à couvrir tous les autres malheureusement.


Concernant le fait que la palme soit un documentaire je m'en moque, je ne fais pas de différence, d'ailleurs "être et avoir" avait eu des prix non ?
L'excellent Chris Marker lui aussi a déjà été nominé avec ses docs il me semble.

En tout cas les critiques, moi j'ai tout entendu et surtout bcp de conneries, quand on aborde le film de manière manichéenne on fait forcément tout pour que la conclusion corresponde, par contre quand il s'agissait d'argumenter avec des exemples précis, il y avait plus grand monde et si il restait quelqu'un ça tenait vraiment pas la route.

Moi je jugerais quand j'aurais vu.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Ca m'rappelle quelque chos


Ah bon ? Toi aussi tu as connu çà ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pas plus qu'en 1956


Oui dans le "Monde du Silence", il y a un scénario, un récit, c'est filmé comme un film d'aventure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce que ne propose pas M. Moore apparemment.


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2004)

Que la Palme serve à régler des bisbilles entre Miramax (Tarantino, Moore) et Disney, c'est un peu hardcore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi je jugerais quand j'aurais vu.


Moi aussi, de toutes les façons.


----------



## baax (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir au sujet, cela ne vous dérange pas que le Festival International du *Film* de Cannes récompense un documentaire/émission de TV, au détriment de réalisateurs de cinéma comme Olivier Assayas ou le grand Wong Kar Wai ? De plus la qualité du documentaire laisse apparemment à désirer. Les premières critiques le trouvent larmoyant et sentimentaliste, la critique de la guerre (seconde partie du documentaire) pas très poussée et sans analyse.



On en revient à la première page de ce thread. Prix du festival ou prix politique ? Pourquoi pas les deux ? Cela ne me dérange pas q'un documentaire ait ce genre de prix tant certains documentaires dépassent leur objectif principal d'information et deviennent de véritables films (Shoah, When we were king, Heart of darkness et beaucoup d'autres).
Quant à la qualité de Farhenheit 911, j'attends de le voir !


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Que la Palme serve à régler des bisbilles entre Miramax (Tarantino, Moore) et Disney, c'est un peu hardcore



Là c'est clair, tout le monde l'aurait mauvaise cette prise d'otage, quoique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 si ça peut aider à ne pas faire élire à nouveau l'autre gros con, je veux bien sacrifier une palme, ça changera pas ma vie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais bon là on suppose, faut quand même pas oublier que le public apparemment était complètement derrière le choix du jury, donc pourquoi ne pas simplement considérer que c'est un vrai choix et que toute façon, un choix concernant le cinéma n'est pas dénué de choix politique.


----------



## baax (25 Mai 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> si ça peut aider à ne pas faire élire à nouveau l'autre gros con...



Gauchiste et malpoli en plus !   jaipatoukompri , je viens d'ajouter ton nom à  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*LA LISTE !!!*











Hmmm... désolé, je sors


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Mai 2004)

krigepouh a dit:
			
		

> Oui dans le "Monde du Silence", il y a un scénario, un récit, c'est filmé comme un film d'aventure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				krigepouh:</font><hr /><blockquote><font class="small"> jptk d'amour [img a dit:
			
		

> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/love.gif[/img]] Moi je jugerais quand j'aurais vu


Moi aussi, de toutes les façons. 

[/QUOTE] 

Cherchez l'erreur ..


----------



## JPTK (25 Mai 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Gauchiste et malpoli en plus !   jaipatoukompri , je viens d'ajouter ton nom à
> 
> 
> 
> ...













			
				Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez l'erreur ..


----------



## krigepouh (25 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Cherchez l'erreur ..








 Oui mais encore


----------



## Couhoulinn (26 Mai 2004)

Il y a quelqu'un qui l'a vu ce documentaire?


----------



## baax (26 Mai 2004)

A lire absolument, sur le site du Figaro :  *ALEXANDRE ADLER - Les errances de Michael Moore* . Ca c'est du "débat" argumenté  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! 

Je verrai bien un match de catch entre BigMike et FatAlex ! A ma Droite, en salopette rouge, Zeeeeee-Kommie-Kiiiidddd ! A ma droite , en tunique-bleue-avec-des-bandes-rouges-et-blanches-et-des-étoiles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , j'ai nommé Ziiiiii-Ultralibéral-Bozo-Boy !  Messieurs, soyez sport et pas de coups bas !!

PS: J'ignorais que Farrakhan était l'assassin présumé de MalcomX !! Ca vient d'où cette thèse ??


----------



## Anonyme. (26 Mai 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Il y a quelqu'un qui l'a vu ce documentaire?



Oui moi à Cannes


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2004)

J'aime les histoires avec une fin heureuse...

Comme celle-ci.


----------



## sonnyboy (29 Mai 2004)

Dommage que tu preferres pas la planter.


----------



## kamkil (31 Mai 2004)

Bon j'ai pas lu tous le thread mais je voulais y aller de mon ptit commentaire 


Je l'aime de plus en plus ce Micky moa  Pour ceux qui l'ont pas encore fait, il faut absolument voir bowling for columbine! Roger and me, son premier film je crois, est également très frappant.

Son dernier bouquin, "Tous aux abris" en français apparement , cf post plus haut, soit "Dude, where's my country?" en english met le doigt sur une montagne d'évenement que presque personne n'avait songé à relié ou écrire. Le NY Times a d'ailleurs reconnu qu'il n'avait pas rempli son devoir moral de journaliste pendant la campagne de bus pro guerre. Moore a un style qui parle beaucoup aux gens je trouve. Ca fait du bien de voir enfin un peu l'autre côté de l'amérique que pas mal de gens oublient face à l'image qu'on se fait du "ricain moyen".

L'avenir de la terre à moyen terme se joue en novembre prochain,oubliez pas ça... Bush fait surement le maximum pour bloquer moore.
Tiens d'ailleurs un truc qui m'avait fait marrer dans son bouquin: sur son site il vous demande votre avis sur comment dépenser la réduction d'impot qu'il a eu grace à bush pour faire perdre celui-ci en novembre.
Autre truc marrant et pas des moindre: il aimerais qu'Oprah se présente au poste! Pour ceux qui savent pas c'est la personnalité préférée des américains, une présentatrice black d'une émission à succès et il a surement raison quand il dit qu'elle gagnerait si elle se présentait. Utopie diront certains mais rien n'empêche de rêver... Schwarzy est bien gouvernator, non? 

Les détracteurs de Moore sont également nombreux, ils vont lui chercher la petite bête dans ses films et il est vrai qu'il a parfois osé certains raccourcis ou rapporté seulement une partie des faits mais sur le fond ya rien à dire! J'essayerai de poster le lien quand je l'aurais retrouvé ;-)

Au passage, j'ai pas trop suivi mais kkn sait si on a une date pour le film aux states? J'y vais le 25 alors j'aimerais bien convertir des potes à la cause anti-bush là-bas


----------



## kamkil (31 Mai 2004)

J'ai retrouvé le lien 

Par ici


----------



## Foguenne (1 Juin 2004)

kamkil a dit:
			
		

> ... Ca fait du bien de voir enfin un peu l'autre côté de l'amérique que pas mal de gens oublient face à l'image qu'on se fait du "ricain moyen"....



On est d'accord, eux aussi.  (sur un compte .mac svp  )  
J'aime bien cette veste.  (cliquez pour agrandir)




Cette photo-ci est plus troublante, allez savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

Moi je préfère me moquer des incapables qui nous gouvernent de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique et de la Manche...

C'est sur que Bush a fait des conneries, mais qui n'en fait pas? On dit qu'il est un alcoolique au volant, qu'il s'étrangle avec un biscuit salé, qu'il ne sait pas rouler en VTT,... Mais qui n'a jamais conduit avec un verre de trop, qui ne s'est jamais étranglé, et qui ne s'est jamais planté en VTT?

La seule erreur que je connais est l'attaque de l'Iraq. Ca servait à rien d'aller là-bas pour aider des gens qui vous détestent. On voit ce que ça donne maintenant...

Pendant que l'on se moque de Bush et de son administration, les européens ne regardent plus ce que nos politiciens font ici...

Je n'ai pas vu Farhenheit 9/11, j'aimerais bien le voir. Si ça peut aider nos démocraties. (Encore faut-il que ce "documentaire" soit constructif et pas simplement un pamphlet contre "Double U").


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> La seule erreur que je connais est l'attaque de l'Iraq. Ca servait à rien d'aller là-bas pour aider des gens qui vous détestent. On voit ce que ça donne maintenant...
> 
> Je n'ai pas vu Farhenheit 9/11, j'aimerais bien le voir. Si ça peut aider nos démocraties. (Encore faut-il que ce "documentaire" soit constructif et pas simplement un pamphlet contre "Double U").



Sa seule erreur ?!  :affraid:  :affraid:   
Et les restrictions des budgets pour l'éducation et le social, la politique d'armement, ses positions au proche-orient, les coupes sombres des libertés individuelles etc. ?!! Pour quelqu'un qui prétend imposer une démocratie modèle... :hein:  :hein:  :hein: 

Visiblement tu manques un peu d'informations (ou de curiosité)...


----------



## Jeffouille (2 Juin 2004)

B R A V O  Michaël Moore, c'est génial.

C'est une exellente chose pour notre petite planète !
Si, si


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Sa seule erreur ?!  :affraid:  :affraid:
> Et les restrictions des budgets pour l'éducation et le social, la politique d'armement, ses positions au proche-orient, les coupes sombres des libertés individuelles etc. ?!! :hein:  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> Visiblement tu manques un peu d'informations (ou de curiosité)...



Tu veux qu'on parle des restrictions budgétaires en France et en Belgique? Il y a des gens qui n'ont même plus le minimex pour faire vivre leur famille! On a diminué les pensions en France! Il y a eu 15000 morts en France durant la canicule (1500 en Inde)! Les enseignants en Belgique n'ont plus eu d'augmentations de salaire depuis 25 ans (et il vont en avoir une de seulement 2% cette année)! Pourtant on a plus de 5 ministres de l'Enseignement qui eux n'ont pas un salaire de prof!

Je ne suis pas un citoyen américain, je ne regarde donc pas la politique intérieure américaine!

Pour ce qui est des positions au Proche-Orient, nous, on lèche le cul des dictateurs et on donne des milliards d'euros chaque année à la Palestine et l'argent va directement sur le compte *personnel* de Yasser Arafat qui achètent des armes avec. Pendant ce temps-là, des enfants palestiniens meurent de faim! 

Et en ce qui concerne les libertés individuelles, on est pas mieux en Europe! On est les champions de la _Pensée Unique_ où sont qui sont pas d'accord sont catalogués comme fachos! On ne peut pas critiquer l'Islam, on ne peut pas se demander si l'immigration est réellement nécessaire (alors que l'on vole la plupart des "cerveaux" des pays africains)

*Conclusion:* Au lieu de regarder la paille dans l'oeil du voisin, regardons la poutre dans notre oeil!


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2004)

Pour nourrir sa famille faut travailler.

Non ?

Ouh que je suis vilain..


----------



## maousse (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas un citoyen américain, je ne regarde donc pas la politique intérieure américaine!


D'une, ce n'est pas de se mettre tout rouge qui va changer quelquechose dans la minute. Ensuite, quand on parle des Etats-Unis, ou d'un pays de la communauté européenne, ou de tout autre qui a une importance sur la scène politique/économique mondiale, sa politique intérieure a des effets au-delà de ses frontières, et je ne vois donc pas ce qui nous empêche d'en parler.


Sinon, merci de rester sereins et courtois dans la discussion, rien ne sert de s'emporter.  :modo:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ...Blah blah blah.... d'aller là-bas pour *aider*  des gens... blah blah blah...



      



Rien d'autre a dire...


----------



## sonnyboy (2 Juin 2004)

Plus sérieusement, je rejoins quand même un peu notre ami, je trouve que dire que Bush est un gros nase c'est pas spécialement courageux, ni génial.

Il est nase, ça n'a échappé à personne, pourtant il a été élu !!

Donc faut faire avec, en attendant mieux.


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

coulis de tomates a dit:
			
		

> _blablabla... (sauce poivron)
> 
> _


_

Tu t'égares un peu je crois. Je n'ai pas dis que l'Europe valait mieux (quoique...). M'enfin bon...
Le film de Moore traite bien des USA non ?! Si la politique intérieur de WCB ne t'intéresse pas, alors il n'est pas utile que tu ailles voir ce film, tu vas t'ennuyer et tu risquerais d'apprendre des trucs, ce serait vraiment dommage.  _


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Plus sérieusement, je rejoins quand même un peu notre ami, je trouve que dire que Bush est un gros nase c'est pas spécialement courageux, ni génial.
> 
> Il est nase, ça n'a échappé à personne, pourtant il a été élu !!
> 
> Donc faut faire avec, en attendant mieux.



Donc on ferme sa gueule, comme pour notre grand couillon ?  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Donc on ferme sa gueule, comme pour notre grand couillon ?  :affraid:  :mouais:


 L'ouvrir ne nous mènerait pas à grand chose. À moins que l'un de vous n'ait le talent qu'il faut pour obtenir une Palme d'Or ?


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ... Les enseignants en Belgique n'ont plus eu d'augmentations de salaire depuis 25 ans (et il vont en avoir une de seulement 2% cette année)! Pourtant on a plus de 5 ministres de l'Enseignement qui eux n'ont pas un salaire de prof! ...



La partie "maternelle" de ma famille est composée presque exclusivement d'enseignants, je ne les ai jamais entendu se plaindre à ce point.   
Que ce soit ma mère, ma soeur, mes cousines et tantes, elles sont toutes satisfaites de leur profession même si un peu plus serait mieux. 
Ma mère, retraitée de l'enseignement ne se plaint pas de sa pension, que du contraire.
Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit pareil au usa et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas le propos. 
Si on doit attendre que tout soit parfait dans nos pays respectifs pour pouvoir critiquer un autre, on est mal.  

Zen, jeune ami, zen.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ...À moins que l'un de vous n'ait le talent qu'il faut pour obtenir une Palme d'Or ?



Nous l'avons Doc, nous l'avons et nous seront des stars, rappelles-toi.


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

MIKADO a dit:
			
		

> Tu t'égares un peu je crois. Je n'ai pas dis que l'Europe valait mieux (quoique...). M'enfin bon...
> Le film de Moore traite bien des USA non ?! Si la politique intérieur de WCB ne t'intéresse pas, alors il n'est pas utile que tu ailles voir ce film, tu vas t'ennuyer et tu risquerais d'apprendre des trucs, ce serait vraiment dommage.



Je m'emporte surement (c'est peut être parce que je suis en train d'écouter du Seiji Yokoyama) et je m'égare sans doute, mais j'en ai marre d'entendre de l'anti-américanisme à tout bout de champ (à croire que c'est à la mode) et des critiques sur leur gouvernement. La situation est pire ici! et Monsieur Moore ne ferait pas mieux à la tête des USA.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> ... blah blah blah...La situation est pire ici... blah blah blah...




      derechef....


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Nous l'avons Doc, nous l'avons et nous seront des stars, rappelles-toi.


 C'est vrai, j'oubliais... Un moment d'égarement...


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> La partie "maternelle" de ma famille est composée presque exclusivement d'enseignants, je ne les ai jamais entendu se plaindre à ce point.
> Que ce soit ma mère, ma soeur, mes cousines et tantes, elles sont toutes satisfaites de leur profession même si un peu plus serait mieux.
> Ma mère, retraitée de l'enseignement ne se plaint pas de sa pension, que du contraire.
> Je ne suis pas certain que ce soit pareil au usa et d'ailleurs, ce n'est pas le propos.
> ...



Je ne sais pas être zen. J'ai trop de pulsions à controller.

Moi par contre, j'ai aussi des enseignants dans la famille et ils s'en plaignent. Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est normal d'avoir 3 ministres de l'enseignement rien qu'en communauté francophone?


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je m'emporte surement (c'est peut être parce que je suis en train d'écouter du Seiji Yokoyama) et je m'égare sans doute, mais j'en ai marre d'entendre de l'anti-américanisme à tout bout de champ (à croire que c'est à la mode) et des critiques sur leur gouvernement. La situation est pire ici! et Monsieur Moore ne ferait pas mieux à la tête des USA.


Tu n'as décidément rien compris au film !...
Il n'y a pas d'anti-américanisme (et en disant cela tu te rabaisses à leur niveau) mais une opposition ferme et décidé à l'administration bush et aux républicains us qui ne sont qu'un ramassis de vieux impérialistes fascistes...
Cette administration est liberticide (dans le sens du 1er amendement de la constitution us)(*) et manipulatrice et il est bon que de gens comme Moore s'y oppose et les dénonce fermement.

Deuxième point, ce n'est pas un problème de politique intérieure us ; tout ce que décide et fait une administration américaine, quelle quelle soit, concerne l'ensemble des nations de la planète ; c'est le revers de leur puissance militaire et de leur manipulation et domination de leur dieu dollar !...

Si les européens prenait conscience de ce iatus, peut être accélérerions nous la constitution de l'UE Fédérale (ou confédérale, peu importe). Les ricains le savent bien, aussi en profitent-il ; une EUS constituée et c'en est fini de la superbe et de l'arrogance politique des us 


(*) Va voir ce qui concerne le Patriot Act ; maintenant si tu le trouves partisan tu peux lire directement sur le site du gouvernement us (ici)


----------



## Fulvio (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je m'emporte surement (c'est peut être parce que je suis en train d'écouter du Seiji Yokoyama) et je m'égare sans doute, mais j'en ai marre d'entendre de l'anti-américanisme à tout bout de champ (à croire que c'est à la mode) et des critiques sur leur gouvernement. La situation est pire ici! et Monsieur Moore ne ferait pas mieux à la tête des USA.



Moi non plus, je supporte pas l'anti-américanisme. C'est certainement du au fait que l'essentiel de la culture que j'aime viens de là-bas, et entendre des conneries du genre "les ricains sont des cons" par des gens qui ne louperaient pas le derniers block-buster à la mode, ça me fout hors de moi. Je n'hésite jamais dans ce cas à rappeler les travers du peuple français, ces arrogants donneurs de leçons pourtant bien mal-lotis. Mais c'est pas spécifique à l'anti-américanisme. Dès que j'entends un préjugé au sujet d'un peuple ou d'une nation, je sors mon revol... je m'indigne. Ma mère n'aime pas les Chinois, et je m'engueule régulièrement sur le sujet avec elle. D'autres n'aiment pas les noirs, ces feignants. Eux, ils m'entendent, pour l'honneur d'un petit cousin métis. Certains en veulent aux juifs, ces pingres (et même perfides selon l'un des évangiles), et attisent leur haine avec le conflit Israëlo-Palestinien. D'autre en veulent aux arabes, tous des voleurs ou des fanatiques, c'est bien connu, et attisent leur haine dans le même conflit, ainsi que dans quelques points obscurs du Coran. N'est-ce pas Couhoulinn ?

On peut toujours reprocher à quelqu'un de détester autrui pour de mauvaises raisons. A condition de ne pas sombrer dans le même travers. On peut toujours lui reprocher d'être plus prompt à regarder la paille plutôt que la poutre... Mais faudrait pas être aveuglé par une colonne non plus.


----------



## Foguenne (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas être zen. J'ai trop de pulsions à controller.
> 
> Moi par contre, j'ai aussi des enseignants dans la famille et ils s'en plaignent. Tu ne vas pas me dire que c'est normal d'avoir 3 ministres de l'enseignement rien qu'en communauté francophone?



Ce n'est pas normal mais ça s'explique par l'histoire du pays.
Je n'ai pas dit que tout est beau et tout le monde est gentil en Belgique. 
Tu peux critiquer la Belgique autant que tu veux. (je ne suis pas le dernier et je te signale que je n'y ai jamais travaillé car ce qu'on m'y proposait ne me convenait pas.  )
On peut critiquer certains aspects de le politique américaine sans être anti américain primaire. (comme l'a très bien noté lupus yonderboy)


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi non plus, je supporte pas l'anti-américanisme. C'est certainement du au fait que l'essentiel de la culture que j'aime viens de là-bas, et entendre des conneries du genre "les ricains sont des cons" par des gens qui ne louperaient pas le derniers block-buster à la mode, ça me fout hors de moi. Je n'hésite jamais dans ce cas à rappeler les travers du peuple français, ces arrogants donneurs de leçons pourtant bien mal-lotis. Mais c'est pas spécifique à l'anti-américanisme. Dès que j'entends un préjugé au sujet d'un peuple ou d'une nation, je sors mon revol... je m'indigne. Ma mère n'aime pas les Chinois, et je m'engueule régulièrement sur le sujet avec elle. D'autres n'aiment pas les noirs, ces feignants. Eux, ils m'entendent, pour l'honneur d'un petit cousin métis. Certains en veulent aux juifs, ces pingres (et même perfides selon l'un des évangiles), et attisent leur haine avec le conflit Israëlo-Palestinien. D'autre en veulent aux arabes, tous des voleurs ou des fanatiques, c'est bien connu, et attisent leur haine dans le même conflit, ainsi que dans quelques points obscurs du Coran. N'est-ce pas Couhoulinn ?
> 
> On peut toujours reprocher à quelqu'un de détester autrui pour de mauvaises raisons. A condition de ne pas sombrer dans le même travers. On peut toujours lui reprocher d'être plus prompt à regarder la paille plutôt que la poutre... Mais faudrait pas être aveuglé par une colonne non plus.



Les préjugés sont des jugements sans fondements ou sans la connaissance du sujet. Je connais assez bien l'Islam (je suis surement la personne qui s'y connait le mieux ici) et mon jugement sur l'idéologie musulmane (et pas sur les arabes) est fondé sur le Coran (et pas seulement sur quelques versets), sur des biographies du Prophète, sur la Sunna, sur de nombreuses Hadiths et sur de nombreux livres parlant de ce sujet.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> et pas sur les arabes car j'ai des amis libanais.



Le Pen aussi dit qu'il n'est pas raciste parce qu'il a "des amis noirs ou juifs ou autre"...  c'est l'argument habituel et ca pue.
De plus ca n'a rien a voir avec le sujet


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Les préjugés sont des jugements sans fondements ou sans la connaissance du sujet. Je connais assez bien l'Islam (je suis surement la personne qui s'y connait le mieux ici) et mon jugement sur l'idéologie musulmane (et pas sur les arabes) est fondé sur le Coran (et pas seulement sur quelques versets), sur des biographies du Prophète, sur la Sunna, sur de nombreuses Hadiths et sur de nombreux livres parlant de ce sujet.


Mais qu'est ce que cela vient faire ici !!!
T'as besoin d'étaler ton ego ?

"je suis surement la personne qui s'y connait le mieux ici" : surtout abstient toi d'écrire cela, tu n'en sait strictement rien !

Faut aller consulter mon vieux


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Je m'emporte surement (c'est peut être parce que je suis en train d'écouter du Seiji Yokoyama) et je m'égare sans doute, mais j'en ai marre d'entendre de l'anti-américanisme à tout bout de champ (à croire que c'est à la mode) et des critiques sur leur gouvernement. La situation est pire ici! et Monsieur Moore ne ferait pas mieux à la tête des USA.



Anti-américanisme et anti-WCB, ça n'est pas la même chose, maintenant si tu considères qu'il n'y a pas d'autre Amérique que celle de WCB...
Le film de Moore, je le vois comme un outil pédagogique destiné aux américains pour leur ouvrir les yeux sur la politique de leur président, mais aussi pour nous, nous montrer que justement l'Amérique ne se limite pas à celle parfois détestable qu'impose WCB.

_Maintenant, si à chaque fois que veut donner son avis sur un pays ou sa politique il faut aussi faire une critique mondiale, on va pas s'en sortir. Et puis ça me rappelle cette petite phrase qui sent bon les pantouffles : " on trouve toujours pire ailleurs, alors à quoi bon vouloir changer ? ". _


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Le Pen aussi dit qu'il n'est pas raciste parce qu'il a "des amis noirs ou juifs ou autre"...  c'est l'argument habituel et ca pue.
> De plus ca n'a rien a voir avec le sujet



Non, mais il aime bien le savon, noir le savon, ça glisse mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

Tu as remarqué qu'il a édité son post? 

En tous cas mois j'ai rien contre les Ouzbeks et pourtant je n'en connais aucun. Etonnant non?


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as remarqué qu'il a édité son post?
> 
> En tous cas mois j'ai rien contre les Ouzbeks et pourtant je n'en connais aucun. Etonnant non?


C'est peut-être lié !!!   

J'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à comprendre ceux qui assimilent la critique d'un gouvernement (et donc de sa seule politique) au pays tout entier  ...


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2004)

J'allais oublier ...

Dans la série "J'emmerde BUSH mais pas l'Amérique", le nouvel album de SONIC YOUTH sort la semaine prochaine  

Comme quoi, certains n'ont rien compris ...


----------



## golf (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> ...Le film de Moore, je le vois comme un outil pédagogique destiné aux américains pour leur ouvrir les yeux sur la politique de leur président, mais aussi pour nous, nous montrer que justement l'Amérique ne se limite pas à celle parfois détestable qu'impose WCB.


La seule vrai remarque (et non critique) qu'on puisse faire de Moore est qu'il n'est ni journaliste, ni critique, ni cinéaste ! Moore est un polémiste issu des milieux populaires ouvriers us ; milieux qui furent proches des communistes pendant les années 50/60 ; c'est donc avec cette culture qu'il polémise !...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours beaucoup de mal à comprendre ceux qui assimilent la critique d'un gouvernement (et donc de sa seule politique) au pays tout entier  ...




Pour certains esprits que je qualifierais d'étroits pour rester poli, si on est contre la politique de Bush on est anti-americain ou contre la politique de Sharon on est anti-sioniste ou pire anti-sémite. Ces esprits étroits oublient au moins une chose: a l'interieur meme de ces pays il existe une opposition a la politique de leur gouvernement (ce qui en fait malgrès tout des démocraties). Doit on en conclure que ces opposants sont de renegats detestant leur propre pays et bons pour la cour martiale? Non, ils sont juste contre la politique proposée par leurs gouvernants. Le probleme ces que ces ésprits étroit entretiennent la confusion et font du meme coup le lit du veritable anti-americanisme primaire et pire de l'anti-sémitisme.
D'ailleurs c'est le systeme de défence préférée de Bush: "si vous n'etes pas avec nous alors vous etes contre nous"... Edifiant...

D'autre part certaines "élites intellectuelles" (Michel Sardou par exemple) sous-entendent que puisque les Américains nous ont aidé lors de la seconde guerre mondiale nous sommes bien malvenus de nous opposer a leurs actions actuelles... Nous serions mieux inspirés de les suivre aveuglément en signe de reconnaissance... Mais croyez vous que s'ils n'avaient pas été d'accord (pour quelque raison que ce soit) et surtout s'il n'y voyaient pas d'interets (bloquer l'avancée du comunistes en Europe) ils seraient intervenus quand meme en signe de reconnaissance a Lafayette? Ca peut durer longtemps comme ca...


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> J'allais oublier ...
> 
> Dans la série "J'emmerde BUSH mais pas l'Amérique", le nouvel album de SONIC YOUTH sort la semaine prochaine
> 
> Comme quoi, certains n'ont rien compris ...




Quoi que... Lee Renaldo avait eu des propos assez "limites" juste apres le 11/09/01... Mais on mettra ca sur le compte de l'émotion


----------



## KARL40 (2 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Quoi que... Lee Renaldo avait eu des propos assez "limites" juste apres le 11/09/01... Mais on mettra ca sur le compte de l'émotion


Faut le comprendre aussi : leur studio avait été à moitié détruit ce jour là !


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> La seule vrai remarque (et non critique) qu'on puisse faire de Moore est qu'il n'est ni journaliste, ni critique, ni cinéaste ! Moore est un polémiste issu des milieux populaires ouvriers us ; milieux qui furent proches des communistes pendant les années 50/60 ; c'est donc avec cette culture qu'il polémise !...



À choisir, le Mac Cartisme m'attire pas plus que ça...


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Tu as remarqué qu'il a édité son post?
> 
> En tous cas mois j'ai rien contre les Ouzbeks et pourtant je n'en connais aucun. Etonnant non?



Regarde bien, j'ai édité mon post avant que tu ne réagisses. je voulais juste dire que je ne fais pas l'amalgame entre les musulmans et les arabes (l'Indonésie est le plus grand pays musulman). Mes amis libanais sont chrétiens.


----------



## nato kino (2 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien, j'ai édité mon post avant que tu ne réagisses. je voulais juste dire que je ne fais pas l'amalgame entre les musulmans et les arabes (l'Indonésie est le plus grand pays musulman). Mes amis libanais sont chrétiens.



Ne te justifie pas, on peut être arabe et chrétien.


----------



## Couhoulinn (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te justifie pas...



Geez...  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ne te justifie pas, on peut être arabe et chrétien.




Tout comme on peut etre originiare de Palaiseau et pratiquer le Boudhisme... La seule constante c'est la répartition de la connerie qui est assez homogène quelque soit l'ethnie ou la religion.   

"_Dieu a dit:
Il y aura des Hommes petits et il y aura des Hommes grands.
Il y aura des Hommes beaux et il y aura des Hommes moches.
Il y aura des Hommes blancs et il y aura des Hommes noirs.
Et tous seront égaux.

Mais ca sera pas facile....

Et il a meme ajouté: il y'en aura qui seront petits, moches et noirs et pour eux ca sera tres dur...
_ 

L'Evangile selon Coluche


----------



## Antiphon (2 Juin 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> À choisir, le Mac Cartisme m'attire pas plus que ça...



C'est quand Steve Jobs soutenait Carter, c'est ça??


----------



## macinside (4 Juin 2004)

apple viens de mettre en ligne (en a la date de demain  ) le trailer


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

Couhoulinn a dit:
			
		

> Regarde bien, j'ai édité mon post avant que tu ne réagisses. je voulais juste dire que je ne fais pas l'amalgame entre les musulmans et les arabes (l'Indonésie est le plus grand pays musulman). Mes amis libanais sont chrétiens.



Content de trouver quelqu'un qui s'interesse a un pays passé de mode ces derniers temps...

Au sujet du Liban es-tu au courant de se qui se passe actuellement ?

Sais-tu ce qu'a fait l'Amerique ces derniers temps en faveur du Liban (il etait temps) ?


----------



## kitetrip (6 Juin 2004)

Antiphon a dit:
			
		

> Farhenheit 9/11, de Michael Moore, a reçu la Palme d'Or à Cannes, sous la présidence de Quentin Tarantino&#65533; Je ne sais pas si le film est bon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je trouve que c'est mérité


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mais croyez vous que s'ils n'avaient pas été d'accord (pour quelque raison que ce soit) et surtout s'il n'y voyaient pas d'interets (bloquer l'avancée du comunistes en Europe)



raison me semble t-il qui fut plus que nécessaire et malheureusement pas assez suffisante....


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

je suis alle trois mois en californie, j'ai vecu durant ces trois mois chez des americains comme si j'etais de leur famille, j'ai rencontre leurs amis, je n'ai vu que des gens qui critiquaient bush et sa politique, c'etait juste avant l'invasion de l'irak, a cette epoque les californiens plantaient des banderoles dans leur jardin avec ecrit " no war" et plantaient des drapeaux americains sur leur voitures, depuis schwarzy a ete elu gouverneur de la californie, j'ai cru a un moment que j'avais compris leur mode de vie, et finalement non, c'est vraiment un autre monde...


----------



## baax (6 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> ... et finalement non, c'est vraiment un autre monde...



Aaaaahhhh c'est bon de lire ces conneries !


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> je suis alle trois mois en californie, j'ai vecu durant ces trois mois chez des americains comme si j'etais de leur famille, j'ai rencontre leurs amis, je n'ai vu que des gens qui critiquaient bush et sa politique, c'etait juste avant l'invasion de l'irak, a cette epoque les californiens plantaient des banderoles dans leur jardin avec ecrit " no war" et plantaient des drapeaux americains sur leur voitures, depuis schwarzy a ete elu gouverneur de la californie, j'ai cru a un moment que j'avais compris leur mode de vie, et finalement non, c'est vraiment un autre monde...


Et ça t'étonnes kiki ?

Tu crois peut être que les pauvres Français détiennent, seuls, la vérité ???

Pfff...


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

l' "autre monde" n'etait pas negatif mais subjectif, il est vrai. Mes amis sont americains, je les aime, j'aime les etats-unis d'amerique, j'y vivrais a l'heure actuelle si j'avais pu, ce n'est d'ailleurs que partie remise.
j'ai simplement ressenti une autre atmosphere, qui n'a rien a voir avec celle que je ressens ici, en france.


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

je ne crois ni a la Verite, ni au bien, ni au mal.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaahhhh c'est bon de lire ces conneries !


C'est sur que quand on a jamais eu de passeport comme l'immense majorité de mes con patriotes, c'est assez simple de raconter ces conneries.

Voyage petit nase, va voir ailleur, aprés on discutera peut être.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> je ne crois ni a la Verite, ni au bien, ni au mal.


C'est pourtant assez simple de se faire une idée.

Mais bon, moi ce que j'en disais...


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

je ne crois pas que ca soit aussi simple.
j'ai vu aux USA beaucoup de paradoxes, c'est cette ambiguite qui m'a trouble.
du coup, je ne sais pas quoi penser et m'interdit tout jugement sur ce gros truc enorme qu'on appelle l'amerique.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Il est mignon, et ici y en pas des paradoxes ?

Le gros truc énorme, c'est le monde civilisé, et ça dépasse l'amérique même si celle-ci en fait partie.

Le choix parait simple, ou tu t'abruties avec tes collègues devant la télé ou autres, tu subies une avalanche d'info qui sont bonnes ou moins bonnes, tu bouffes des cheese-burgers, ou des cotes de boeuf (fous...), tu regardes le foot ou le base ball... 

Ou tu mets le feu à une de tes femmes avec du kérosen parce qu'elle t'a gonglé.

Avec ça tu devrais pouvoir te faire une idée.


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

donc toi tu es manicheen. alors quel camp as tu choisi? les blancs ou les noirs?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Fautes kiki, tu réduis le débat à un triste choix entre blanc et noir (j'ose éspérer que tu ne parles pas de race auquel cas je perds mon temps...)

Tout ce que je dis c'est que je preferre vivre dans un pays qui vote pour un con, plutot que dans un pays qui prie un dieu.


----------



## nato kino (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fautes kiki, tu réduis le débat à un triste choix entre blanc et noir (j'ose éspérer que tu ne parles pas de race auquel cas je perds mon temps...)
> 
> Tout ce que je dis c'est que je preferre vivre dans un pays qui vote pour un con, plutot que dans un pays qui prie un dieu.



Certains font les deux.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

ça c'est vrai, mais là...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fautes kiki, tu réduis le débat à un triste choix entre blanc et noir (j'ose éspérer que tu ne parles pas de race auquel cas je perds mon temps...)
> 
> Tout ce que je dis c'est que je preferre vivre dans un pays qui vote pour un con, plutot que dans un pays qui prie un dieu.


sonnyboy gribouille même combat  :sleep:


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

il me semble que c'est toi qui parle de "blanc" ou de "noir", je n'ai exprime aucun jugement quant aux deux extremes et m'en garde bien. N'as tu pas dit que le choix etait simple?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Il l'est.

Lapreuve c'est que tu l'as fait, tu es là.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sonnyboy gribouille même combat :sleep:


En attendant qu'on me vire, je suis là, et faut faire avec.

N'hésite surtout pas à attirer l'attention des modérateurs sur mes écrits, on verra...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En attendant qu'on me vire, je suis là, et faut faire avec.
> 
> N'hésite surtout pas à attirer l'attention des modérateurs sur mes écrits, on verra...


c'est bien ça , le même  :sleep:


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

alors "kiki", foot ou kerosene?


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

alors "kiki", base-ball ou kerosene?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien ça , le même :sleep:


Moi je suis là.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

benao a dit:
			
		

> alors "kiki", base-ball ou kerosene?


T'as tort de rigoler avec ça, je te souhaite (nous souhaite...) de ne jamais avoir à choisir vraiment.


----------



## benao (6 Juin 2004)

c'est bien ce que je dit, moi je ne choisis pas, ni Bien, ni Mal, ni Verite.
paix a toi, je vote pour ton karma!


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Occupe toi de tes fesses, les miennes sont en sécurité.


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Fautes kiki, tu réduis le débat à un triste choix entre blanc et noir (j'ose éspérer que tu ne parles pas de race auquel cas je perds mon temps...)
> 
> Tout ce que je dis c'est que je preferre vivre dans un pays qui vote pour un con, plutot que dans un pays qui prie un dieu.



ne te fatigue pas ... tu sais bien que nous sommes le centre du monde, nous possédons la connaissance universelle....l'intelligence supérieure, nous sommes le peuple élu ....la France ...la lumiére du monde ... avec 1.7 livres par habitant et par an...calendrier des footbaleux y compris...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Et ouais, c'est quand même dommage que les gens n'arrivent pas à ce rendre compte de tout ça...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

les deux font la paire  :sleep:


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

1,7 ? et ben vu tout ce que lit  quoi ça compte pas les BD ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Mais si voyons c'est une forme de culure...


Y a des tas de gens qui gagneraient à lire ne serait ce qu'une BD par an...


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

ouf, j'en lit une petite centaine


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Ben tu vois...on va arriver à communiquer !


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ouf, j'en lit une petite centaine



ca fait un beau budget BD ca ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Il revend des macs volés...

ça aide.


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> les deux font la paire  :sleep:



tes bulbes cerebraux ? ou tes monolithes de liquide séminal ?


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Hi, hi, je l'aime bien lui...:love: 

En plus il parle du liban...ça va finir qu'on va causer...


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, je l'aime bien lui...:love:
> 
> En plus il parle du liban...ça va finir qu'on va causer...



J'ai vécu 4 belles années au pays du cédre....


----------



## macinside (6 Juin 2004)

Massus Past Bulbum a dit:
			
		

> ca fait un beau budget BD ca ...



80 % en occaz


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Liban...
Faudra en causer par MP, pas de vie privée ici..


A+

PS :
Ceci dit les cèdres...bof..


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Liban...
> Faudra en causer par MP, pas de vie privée ici..
> 
> 
> ...



ca repousse mais doucement .... dans quelques centaines d'années ils auront a nouveau de l'allure ...faut etre patient  :sleep:


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi, je l'aime bien lui...:love:
> 
> En plus il parle du liban...ça va finir qu'on va causer...



Je ne connais du Liban que Carole.


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je ne connais du Liban que Carole.




tu tiens un cabaret toi ?

Sans blague, elle est gorgeous Carole ...


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Juin 2004)

Pas de quoi se la couper en rondelles non plus..


----------



## Foguenne (6 Juin 2004)

Non, non, elle est plasticienne.   (et membre de macgé...   ) Elle parle avec passion de son pays. Elle va pas pouvoir résister, elle va passer dire coucou à Sony qui a dit du bien de son pays


----------



## baax (6 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> C'est sur que quand on a jamais eu de passeport comme l'immense majorité de mes con patriotes, c'est assez simple de raconter ces conneries.
> 
> Voyage petit nase, va voir ailleur, aprés on discutera peut être.



Sonny, mon gars, à poster trop vite, tu t'égare !


----------



## Massus Past Bulbum (6 Juin 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Non, non, elle est plasticienne.   (et membre de macgé...   ) Elle parle avec passion de son pays. Elle va pas pouvoir résister, elle va passer dire coucou à Sony qui a dit du bien de son pays



moi aussi j'en dis du bien ... du Liban


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

sonny masssus même combat      :hein:  :sleep: 
c'est vous qui avez besoin de macgé pas l'inverse


----------



## supermoquette (7 Juin 2004)

Massus Past Bulbum a dit:
			
		

> avec 1.7 livres par habitant et par an...calendrier des footbaleux y compris...


 Tiens, salut Cocoa


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> sonny masssus même combat  :hein: :sleep:
> c'est vous qui avez besoin de macgé pas l'inverse


Meuh oui mon lapinou !!!


----------



## naas (7 Juin 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Meuh oui mon lapinou !!!


c'est marrant tu réponds comme gribouille
même ton, même expressions, même ...   
mais bien sûr tu n'es pas gribouille, bien sûr  :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Juin 2004)

Ben non biensur.


----------



## benao (7 Juin 2004)

:mouais: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/mis.../misc.php?do=getsmilies&wysiwyg=0&forumid=26#


----------



## allan (8 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> c'est marrant tu réponds comme gribouille
> même ton, même expressions, même ...
> mais bien sûr tu n'es pas gribouille, bien sûr  :mouais:


Il en a effectivement les mêmes relents nauséabons :affraid:


----------

